# Shostakovich SQ 8 and Beethoven Late Quartets - Connection?



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Recently after listening to more of this work, I cant help but feel that Shostakovich must have been inspired by Beethoven's late quartets when he wrote his string quartet 8. The opening of the first movement, mimicking the opening of op. 131, as well as the individual crescendo's on each voice, from that same movement.

Then theres the motif that is played in octaves in the 4th movement (Shostakovich) - which I believe is the exact same motif in the last movement to Beethovens op 135.

There might be other connections with other movements, but these are the two things that stand out to me the most. Note that im not claiming Shostakovich got lazy and decided to steal some ideas, but I believe he must have had Beethoven on the mind when he wrote number 8.

What do you think? Is there a connection between these works? Or am I just over thinking things?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Beethoven. Wagner. Tchaikovsky...and lots of pieces from his own work. It's all there if you keep digging.
The piece is about himself. It was meant as a musical suicide note but he didn't go though with it.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, I just had a quick listen.
So, you have the "Shosta motif". D Eb C B. In German, it's D S C H ...*D*mitri *Sch*ostakovich. He uses it a lot - Symphonies 10 & 15, piano sonata 2, violin concerto 1, cello concerto 1.

1st movement has some of Shosta's 1st and 5th symphonies.
2nd...Shosta's piano trio 2
3rd...Shosta's cello concerto 1
4th...some Russian song (I forget the name), Shosta's Lady MacBeth
5th... Shosta's 1st symphony

Keep an ear out for Tchaikovsky's 6th (1st movement)...also a "suicide note"
Also listen for Wagner's "fate" motif from the Ring cycle. Shosta would use it again in his final symphony.

Hope that helps.


----------

